
Show HN: HugeGraph – An open source fast and highly scalable graph database - ngaut
https://github.com/hugegraph/hugegraph
======
cnlwsu
Why
[https://github.com/hugegraph/hugegraph/commit/cad89c3bafce08...](https://github.com/hugegraph/hugegraph/commit/cad89c3bafce08e3d139bc550fe9100e2e1e85a3)
? Its Ok to copy things from other projects but it seems unnecessary copy it
and strip ownership like that then put "Copyright 2017 HugeGraph Authors" on
it.

~~~
Jupe
I don't think it's OK... It's a ripoff of Titan Graph. I think Datastax picked
up that team to work on a cassandra specific graph db.

~~~
mistrial9
[https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/issues/1360](https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/issues/1360)

    
    
      clarification welcome

------
michaelangerman
My favorite one is Dgraph

[https://dgraph.io/](https://dgraph.io/)

[https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph](https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph)

This is an excellent choice if you are looking for a rock solid scalable graph
database.

Its written in Go, which for me is my language of choice for backend scalable
fast solutions.

The community is helpful and available.

Plus it uses Badger for long term persistence.

Which is also a big bonus...

[https://github.com/dgraph-io/badger](https://github.com/dgraph-io/badger)

The combination of these two open source projects should definitely be
reviewed by anyone considering a new project using graph databases...

One nice thing about Badger is that it is a tool similar to Rocks DB...

So Badger can be used standalone if you want a nice fast key / value DB
written in Go as well.

~~~
aurnik
Have you tried Neo4j? If so, I'm curious to know what your experience was like
between the two that made you pick Dgraph

~~~
michaelangerman
Neo4j is a good choice as well and I did use it too. In the end, I chose
Dgraph simply because I was curious about understanding in depth the source
code and at the time Golang was my language of choice for a deep dive into how
to implement a graph database from the ground up.

~~~
jto1218
I really like the Cypher query language from Neo4j. Really hoping that Dgraph
will have support for it in near future (it's on their roadmap:
[https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph/issues/1966](https://github.com/dgraph-
io/dgraph/issues/1966) )

------
zhangyi89817
First we acknowledged our mistakes (deleted authors) and apologized,
especially to the authors who contributed to the Tinkerpop, Titan and
JanusGraph projects. We will restore author and copyright information as soon
as possible. It must be clarified that this is an unintentional loss, and it
is by no means intentional.

The HugeGraph project began as an internal project developed to address the
needs of the company's security department，based on JanusGraph. Our
conventions for development were not adding author information, which may not
be a good habit. To be consistent, we deleted all the author information in
internal project.

With efforts to improve, HugeGraph is getting better and better, and
supporting many projects within our company. We are from open source and we
are eager to give back to open source. We chose to make HugeGraph open source.
HugeGraph is a comprehensive graph database project with ten subprojects
covering every aspects. Unfortunately, we missed this problem in the tedious
preparations before open source. But it is by no means intentional. Such as
the graphdb-benchmark project, it is based on open source, and then modified,
the author information is restored before open source. The author information
in the hugegraph subproject has been forgotten to recover, which is
undoubtedly a mistake in our work. But we do not intend to do so and will
resume as soon as possible.

Open source is an equal exchange of technical personnel around the world, and
we welcome everyone to criticize and correct. If we find problems, telling
them and helping them in time is better, rather than using other people's
mistakes to harm them, even their nation which is not a purely skilled
engineer should do.

Thanks to Tinkerpop, thanks to Titan, and thanks to JanusGraph! We hope to
work with you to create a better open source environment.

------
nine_k
The project homepage is in Chinese.

An English translation has to appear for this to gain more traction outside
China. (Though China is big enough for this to be a non-issue for the
authors.)

~~~
nattaylor
The Google Translated version is pretty good:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-
CN&tl=en&...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-
CN&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fhugegraph.github.io%2Fhugegraph-doc%2F)

------
simonw
Based on the Java class paths I presume this was built by a team at Baidu?
[https://github.com/hugegraph/hugegraph/tree/release-0.6/huge...](https://github.com/hugegraph/hugegraph/tree/release-0.6/hugegraph-
core/src/main/java/com/baidu/hugegraph)

------
AtlasBarfed
This seems a lot like the cassandra graph database DSE bought and close-
sourced... Titan?

Is it very similar?

Nevermind: It appears to be extensively, uh, "derived" from titan.

------
lolive
The question is no longer to store à lot of nodes/edges. Or be Gremlin
compatible. They have become basic requirements. [Btw, as far as I understand,
if you are Gremlin compatible, then you are cypher compatible. Can anyone
confirm?] But the point is to be innovative feature-wise. For example, I like
the :schema feature of Cypher, so you can retrieve in no time the schema of
your graph. [That helps understand the data and helps design relevant queries
over the data]. Do you provide anything like this?

~~~
lolive
Sorry, the feature I mention is indeed db.schema

------
lixtra
What other projects can it be compared to and what are the trade offs?

~~~
ngaut
Features: Compliance to Apache TinkerPop 3, supporting Gremlin Schema Metadata
Management, including VertexLabel, EdgeLabel, PropertyKey and IndexLabel
Multi-type Indexes, supporting exact query, range query and complex conditons
combination query Plug-in Backend Store Driver Framework, supporting RocksDB,
Cassandra, ScyllaDB and MySQL now and easy to add other backend store driver
if needed Integration with Hadoop/Spark

